# Latest image of 150G from Miracles



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow. Nice shots ! Nice tank !


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet candy! Looking good Greg!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking mighty Perdy.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

sleak looking tank.....


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Very Sexy... Love it


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks awsome


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking good. Did you change your lighting or is it just the camera? Somehow it looks brighter.

P.S. Tell Derek you have a friend that wants the same tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Know what you need? 





A bigger tank!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice Greg I can see how much your sps are growing keep giving them love
What you need is an upgrade


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful tank Greg. Congratulations.
--
Paul


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Wow! Very nice tank! Is it hard to set up salt water tank and a lot of maintenance?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fishlover_680 said:


> Wow! Very nice tank! Is it hard to set up salt water tank and a lot of maintenance?


It is not hard and the guys here will help with advices, but you should just start it.. and later you will forget about FW tanks 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Fishlover_680 said:


> Wow! Very nice tank! Is it hard to set up salt water tank and a lot of maintenance?


Compared to freshwater, definitely. Depends on how much money you wanna spend really. You can totally automate everything but then you talking big bucks. Buying really good equipment also eases the burden of maintenance but it all costs tons of cash. If you want a simple setup the key is to keep fish to a minimum and you maintenance will be low fish are the culprets which lead to it becoming a lot of work or no work. The waste fish produce is what puts strain on the system.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

sig said:


> It is not hard and the guys here will help with advices, but you should just start it.. and later you will forget about FW tanks


This ^

They are as easy or as hard as you make them. Same goes with $. You can spend a lot or very little.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

sig said:


> It is not hard and the guys here will help with advices, but you should just start it.. and later you will forget about FW tanks


The key is start with a big tank 

congratulations sig!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you for good words

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Greg, eventually you'll sell this one to me and you'll get a bigger one made


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to add it does look a little small....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I forgot to add it does look a little small....


 . Will work to increase

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

years of hard work does pay off! great tank but I'm not content with just looking at photos!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> years of hard work does pay off! great tank but I'm not content with just looking at photos!


I invited you several times with promise of the free frags  and you never visited. This is the final invitation. Sent me pm and you will get address

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> I invited you several times with promise of the free frags  and you never visited. This is the final invitation. Sent me pm and you will get address


He doesnt show, and I call dibs on the frags!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome tank sig


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Seriously, one pic.

You're holding back on us. Keep em coming.

Awesome job.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Wait until you see a pic. with his latest addition......


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like I really need bigger tank. Planning to visit Hydrologist soon for the frags 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

WOAH! thats gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Picture really dont show this tank.

When i came home and looked at mine, I puked in my mouth a bit.

Greg has Really done alot of hard work and it shows.
Keep up the good Job Greg.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Picture really dont show this tank.
> 
> When i came home and looked at mine, I puked in my mouth a bit.
> 
> ...


thanks John_P

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

sig said:


> Looks like I really need bigger tank. Planning to visit Hydrologist soon for the frags


Just wait until you see the next round in a month or so ...better plan ahead now


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Dave. You've got to hit the GTA next time, preferably NAFB.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Picture really dont show this tank.
> 
> When i came home and looked at mine, I puked in my mouth a bit.
> 
> ...


Lol. Then you would projectile vomit when you see mine then. I just came home after a week in Mexico to a dead clam and cloudy water. Greg's water is so crystal clear which I've never been able to achieve. How does he do it?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

He doses....with special Russian Vodka.....


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Taipan said:


> He doese with special Russian Vodka.....


LOL!...nice one Red


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*here is the life support for this tank*

getting to much bio load and got sick and tiered to prevent dying chaeto pieces getting in the pump.

Added second skimmer Vertex 100 and separate "refusium"





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ that is quite the contraption lol. you have an amazing tank though!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nate said:


> ^^^ that is quite the contraption lol. you have an amazing tank though!


it is time to sell all and start over again. when everything is OK, it is boring - need some action 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> it is time to sell all and start over again. when everything is OK, it is boring - need some action


Told you to go bigger but I know you will soon


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sig said:


> getting to much bio load and got sick and tiered to prevent dying chaeto pieces getting in the pump.
> 
> Added second skimmer Vertex 100 and separate "refusium"


wow sig you da man! typezero and i are planning to add extra sumps to our main as well but you really have out done yourself!


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

id be a little nervous with how the fuge tank is on stacked 2x4's, but otherwise very nice setup! im the same way, i like building the things more then i do looking at them


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Russian expression says - "who does not risk, does not drink champagne"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

In Russia, that's called big boys Jenga.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CRJ said:


> id be a little nervous with how the fuge tank is on stacked 2x4's, but otherwise very nice setup! im the same way, i like building the things more then i do looking at them


that is why I need bigger tank already . Fifth in two years 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Go smaller, I'll sell you my 20g that you sold me 

I have to come back over soon to see it.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Time to redesign and rebuild me thinks


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Tank looks great, I like the look of these without the plastic brace aro the top it just looks more peaceful and natrual some how.

Your lights look like they are suspended higher from the tank surface than some others. I think I will do the same this time and raise them up a bit, it will help with heat for sure. Just curious what height are yours at from the water surface and was heat one of the reasons to raise the lights a little higher?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ReefABCs said:


> Tank looks great, I like the look of these without the plastic brace aro the top it just looks more peaceful and natrual some how.
> 
> Your lights look like they are suspended higher from the tank surface than some others. I think I will do the same this time and raise them up a bit, it will help with heat for sure. Just curious what height are yours at from the water surface and was heat one of the reasons to raise the lights a little higher?


the tank is 72 and light is 48. I put them ~ 12" above surface. I this way, I have enough light for light demanding corals and LPS and anemone are doing perfect in "shadow" areas

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> that is why I need bigger tank already . Fifth in two years


Go big already!! I'll buy your tank.
A man of your experience and need for a challenge, Miracles has this 300g waiting just for you...it's calling out your name: 
96x30x24 * ¾" glass all around, starphire front and ends, tempered bottom with 5 holes, U shaped overflow centered on back panel, euro braced.

What do you say Comrade?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> What do you say Comrade?


 often Comrade A fellow member of a group, especially a fellow member of the Communist Part

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Comrade*means "friend", "colleague", or "ally". The word comes from French*camarade*and this French word has it roots in the Spanish term camarada.

So what do you say amigo?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i say, no updates for now. the floor would not keep 96x30x24

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

rickcasa said:


> Comrade*means "friend", "colleague", or "ally". The word comes from French*camarade*and this French word has it roots in the Spanish term camarada.
> 
> So what do you say amigo?


In Russian comrade is "Tovarishch" and comes from the Polish word 'Towarzysz" which was a rank for Polish and Lithuanian cavalry officers.

Just thought you'd like to know


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Kooka said:


> In Russian comrade is "Tovarishch" and comes from the Polish word 'Towarzysz" which was a rank for Polish and Lithuanian cavalry officers.
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know


and i thought i would just learn about reefs here


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thread can be closed. unfortunately

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

